# Bachman Big Hauler parts



## zoro (Feb 8, 2010)

I've got about a 15 year old Bachman BH 4-6-0 and I need to find parts. When the locomotive was about a year or two old the pilot truck snapped from the frame while going around a turn. The locomotive was stripped down to fix it but in the process some parts were lost and it's been on the shelf ever since...Anybody know where I can find parts for one of these? Hate to say it but the Bachman BH locomotives don't seem to be anywhere near the quality of the LGB's.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And the price is also nowhere near that of LGB. I guess the adage that you get what you pay for is still true. 

Some people will have parts, just ask for which parts you want. 

Greg


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a box full of parts for these locos. Let me know what you need. The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## TripleB (Oct 21, 2011)

You can try doing a google search for Bachmann. They are now selling annie drives complete on their web site. they also have the bodies available too


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

After checking with roundhouse, check with me as I have numerous shells etc around. Also have one Barry's Big Train 4-6-0 drive unit I will sell. It is the penultimate drive mechanism for the Big Hauler. Ted


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

have a box full of parts for these locos 
Me too. Whaddya need ?


----------



## zoro (Feb 8, 2010)

Definitely get what you pay for! This was one of my first g scale trains, the Bachman rolling stock seems to be pretty tough tho. I'm still running those cars every Christmas with countless hours and miles, only real damage so far in 15 years is one wheel starting to show some copper where it contacts the rail head.I do like how a lot of the Bachman stuff comes with knuckle couplers and metal wheels.

Looks like I need the plastic piece for the pilot truck assembly and the drive gear that connects to the motor at the least. I can post photos but it's gonna be a day or two.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can go to there web site and buy a complete chassis for $50. It has the good all metal.Walschaerts valve gear. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can buy a complete updated chasis from Bachman for $50 and all metal.Walschaerts valve gear.Later RJD


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You can buy a complete updated chasis from Bachman for $50 
There's a guy over on LSC selling a couple of complete locos for $45 o.b.o.


----------



## TripleB (Oct 21, 2011)

Just received the two anniversary chassis I purchased from Bachmann. Both will work perfectly fine on the two older Big haulers that I am upgrading. The first is one that I decorated for a Halloween train that was battery operated with plastic wheels and valve gear. The valve gear is now all metal and the engine now uses track power. I only need to solder the headlight leads and mount a switch on the firebox door. The second chassis replaces an older electric with broken valve gear but is part of a complete rebuild into a 4-6-0 Camelback


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I need the plastic piece for the pilot truck assembly and the drive gear that connects to the motor at the least 
Zoro, 
Sorry, but I just moved to FL for the winter. All my parts are back in MD.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Zoro, 

I have about 100 of the old plastic pilot truck frames, Can send you a couple. I also make a replacement pilot truck frame, which doesn't derail (as much), made in aluminum and lexan, flexes to follow the rails, also picks current (use your Bachmann Pilot wheels) and an arm to mount the pilot. 

Email is having problems, 623-936-6088 

Barry


----------

